# Laptop Battery



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

This Friday my mom and I are going to California for a week and I was planning on taking my mom's old laptop on the plane for something for me to do. Well, i was tinkering around with it for a while... Adding games and music, and then it said that the battery was about dead, so I plugged it in... A few hours later I went to bed and ended up leaving the computer plugged in all night.

Well the next day I open up the computer and look to make sure that the battery was completely charged... But when I looked it said that only 7% of the battery was left and it said that it was still charging! So I turned off the computer, turned it back on, and checked again, still only 7% of the batter was left.

I then let it charge for another whole day, this time 8% was left and it said that it was still charging. Any ideas as to why it's not working!?

Oh, and I should mention that when I put in the old battery for the laptop it charged within an hour, so I know it's got to do with the battery being messed up.

Help!?
.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like you may need a new battery. I had a laptop do that and found out the battery was old and going bad. Got a new one and all was well.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Battery is not taking charge or your charger is not working my charger for my new laptop has had to be replaced twiced for that reason.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check the battery contacts for corrosion. It may not be obvious to the eye. Buff them with a scotchbrite pad and clean thoroughly.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

perdidoman said:


> Sounds like you may need a new battery. I had a laptop do that and found out the battery was old and going bad. Got a new one and all was well.


That's what I'm thinking...
Thank goodness I have the other battery...
.



Lotus said:


> Battery is not taking charge or your charger is not working my charger for my new laptop has had to be replaced twiced for that reason.


The battery wasn't taking the charge...
I charged a different battery within an hour or so.



Otaku said:


> Check the battery contacts for corrosion. It may not be obvious to the eye. Buff them with a scotchbrite pad and clean thoroughly.


I'll look into that.
Thanks!
.


----------

